# Activer Wifi mais utiliser ethernet



## Pooki (12 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible d'activer le wifi sur mac os x mais de ne pas se connecter à internet avec celui ci mais en ethernet. En effet, ma vitesse de navigation étant beaucoup plus rapide en ethernet je souhaite rester connecter en ethernet mais pour pouvoir rajouter ma borne airport express pour partager ma musique je suis obligé d'activer le wifi. Comment faire pour que mon iMac prenne ethernet par défaut et non le wifi.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jphg (12 Décembre 2012)

Mes observations :
mon ordi est connecté en ethernet
avec wifi branché
j'ai essayé d'utiliser Pastebot (hier !) pour passer des fichiers entre mon ipad et l'ordi. Pastebot se base sur la présence sur le même réseau wifi de l'ordi et de l'iPad. Cela n'a pas fonctionné (même après redémarrage de l'appli), jusqu'à ce que je débranche l'ethernet. -> je conclue donc que mac os x ne peut pas utiliser deux canaux internet en même temps. &#8730; (mac os x snow leop sur Macbookpro).

Cela dit, j'ai déjà expérimenté les "deux" dans la même config que toi (signal wifi vers airport express). Mais c'était il y a qq temps, je ne me souviens plus des détails et ma borne express ne marche plus (elle est très instable. C'est un des premiers modèles. je ne compte plus le nombre de redémarrages et de reconfigurations).

Par contre, je me souviens d'une config qui marchait bien (quand elle marchait&#8230; lol), basée sur la contrainte "je veux envoyer du son vers la borne tout en surfant sur web" : dériver sur la borne un câble ethernet provenant de la box (ou le modem) installée à côté. Dans ce cas, c'est ok (mais on est d'accord qu'on perd la vitesse de connexion ordi-box via ethernet.)
Je te conseille donc de tester ça et de voir ce que ça donne.

Mais peut-être que le simple fait de dériver ce câble vers la borne depuis la box, et sans connexion wifi, fera tout de même passer le signal son vers la-dite borne. -> les connexions Mac (via "Bonjour" par ex) sont assez mystérieuses&#8230; (je vais peut-ête refaire le test maintenant. je reviens si j'obtiens qqchose d'interessant).

re-test : ma borne était branchée via cable ethernet sur modem freebox (config de la borne inconnue. il existe 2 mode de paramétrage d'une borne, soit "augmenter le signal", soit autre chose. y'en a même un 3e, je sais plus). ordi branché ethernet, wifi actif sur signal de la freebox. Je branche mon jack (entrée "aux" sur la chaîne hifi) puis dans iTunes, je sélectionnes le signal de la borne (il m'indique un nom que j'ai choisi, visiblement, et qui n'est pas le nom de mon signal wifi "normal"). La chose fonctionne, le son passe, mais par intermittence, il y a beaucoup de sauts !!

re-test 2 : je désactive le wifi sur mon ordi, la borne étant toujours reliée à la box. je redémarre iTunes et je vois qu'il "voit" toujours ma borne ("airport express de [moi]"). Le son passe toujours mais saute comme avant ! Ok. Donc là, pour le saut, vu que j'ai de l'upload qui passe, je vais le desactiver (une soluce de back up online).

re-test 3 : upload désactivé, connexion wifi coupée sur ordi, borne connecté ethernet a box. Le son passe mais les sauts sont toujours là. J'abandonne.

Conclusion : pas de conclusion. Tester la formule borne+ethernetsurbox. Et prier. Ou alors, tirer un grand jack entre l'ordi et la chaîne hifi.


----------



## sparo (12 Décembre 2012)

Bien sûr que Mac OSX supporte plusieurs interface ethernet simultanément (comme tous les OS d'ailleurs), tu peux en avoir 50 si cela t'amuse !!!!
Mais si tu configures tes interfaces ethernet n'importe comment cela ne peut pas fonctionner....

Il y a pleins de possibilité pour exploité à la fois l'ethernet et le wifi malheureusement la configuration automatique ne t'aideras pas dans ce cas (pas totalement en tous cas).

En mode automatique cela ne marchera par contre si tu mets l'ip de ton wifi en statique sans passerelle cela fonctionnera mais il faudra remettre en auto pour utiliser ton wifi ailleurs ...On peut faire un script pour cela


----------

